# Just Purchased 1st SE-R



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey fellas, i just aquired my first alti se-r..... its freakin sweeeeet. It has 58k on it and I probly overpaid by about a grand, but thats a small price for happieness. I have a few questions tho,...... the high beams shoot a beam straight up, aside from the primary beam, WTF??? driving allong and noticed the trees lit up above me....also the tach is not very smooth moving, its kinda choppy why is this?:wtf: Also, I have little time to tinker with it, but I wanna Hop-It-Up a little ie. cai,headers,ecu,cams and/or possibly boost or supercharge it. It didnt come with a owners manual, so based on experience it i'd say that its about ready for a clutch, gearbox flush,coolant etc. Im about to road test it and take it to Ohiio for 6 Wks(work):thumbdwn:and hopefully ima have some time to do some tinkering this summer. Thanx for reading, thanx for the info and Drive safely..... PEACE


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey dude !!
How much did you pay for it??
is it 05 or 06??


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

YO! its an 05, super black on black/grey. I paid 14250 for it, I wouldhave liked to get it for around 13, but like i said its a small price for happieness. really its the only car i remotely considered amongst evo8s,10'sscamaros.didnt like anything and im not gonna pay 35k+ for something I dont really like, ya know . i love the style, its fairly quick, and its fairly cheap------ smiles for miles


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

I got my Black Altima se-r 05 up for sale
It' a manual transmission with only 55 K miles
let me know if someone interested


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. I don't know what's up with that high beam thing though. I'd say there's something up with the aiming of the headlights, but your lows would be off too. This might sound like a dumb question, Is there anything broken inside the housing that you can see? 

As far as the tach, I'm sure what you mean by choppy, but mine doesn't react as fast as I'd like sometimes so maybe it's just an Alty thing or something.


----------



## 00alti-se (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL. naw, nothings broken dont really use the hi's anyway. the hids do a pretty good job.btw... what mods u got on ur alti?


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I the factory lows are pretty good. 

So far not a whole lot. Yet. I have: 
Custom intake setup
Removed mufflers and resonator from my exhaust (basically straight pipe)
RL springs front and rear
RL FSTB
Drilled/Slotted Powerslot rotors and Hawk pads (coming) 
Went from the factory 225/45/18 RE-01R to a 245/40/18 Falken Ziex ZE-512

There wasn't a whole lot I saw performance-wise without tearing into the motor. I was going to go with a full N/A build, but that has since changed and I'm knee-deep in a custom S/C project.


----------

